# Switching to LED lighting



## twesch (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anybody on here done a full switch to LED lighting? If so, what did you go with? For those that have done partial changes please give some feedback as well. I am thinking of switching my 30 long tank to LED. Not sure which fixture to purchase and was hoping people on here would have some feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

There have been quite a few threads regarding LED lighting recently if you look through probably the first 3 pages on this forum.

I just recently made the switch over to LED lighting on both my 135gal and my 40gal and am very pleased with the outcome. I went with the BeamsWork "freshwater bright" LED fixtures.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 2 sets of Marineland double Brights on both my 180G and my 75G and they give a good cover of lighting.

Live plants are doing very well with them, only issue I did have for a short time in the 75G was a diatom bloom which was quickly cleared by my very happy plecos.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I have switched to LEDs I will provide the brand name but the lights where on a Central American tank and the plants flourished, planets where even coming out of the water. My tank never contained any plants of a reddish colour.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

CjCichlid said:


> There have been quite a few threads regarding LED lighting recently if you look through probably the first 3 pages on this forum.
> 
> I just recently made the switch over to LED lighting on both my 135gal and my 40gal and am very pleased with the outcome. I went with the BeamsWork "freshwater bright" LED fixtures.


+1 on the BeamsWork brand :thumb:

I bought the 48" one and LOVE it!!! It was only $69.99 and free shipping... In my opinion it is just as good as the marineland single bright fixtures but a whole lot cheaper....

If you want to see my review and post on it, heres the link:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Cichlid_Expert said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > There have been quite a few threads regarding LED lighting recently if you look through probably the first 3 pages on this forum.
> ...


+1. I just put that one on my 55 and it's pretty cool.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a beamswork and like it. For any sort of plant growth I would go with their reefbright lights.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I made the switch and so far very happy. I have read that some think the dbl brights are actually brighter or spread better than the reef brights. While mine looks brighter in person and I have not seen the dbl brights it's hard to say.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I like my LEDs the only complaint I have is they are not as customizable as stock lights.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

tim_s said:


> I like my LEDs the only complaint I have is they are not as customizable as stock lights.


That's not true at all. If you stick to low end LED lighting you are limited. If you go with a high-end, controllable LED setup like Aqua Illuminations, ReefTech, Maxxspect (to an extent), Vortech Radion, etc (not Marineland) you get fully customizable solutions. You can also do this with types of custom builds.

With my AI Sols I can choose any spectrum from 4.5k-20k with tons and tons of output


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

paradigmsk8er said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> > I like my LEDs the only complaint I have is they are not as customizable as stock lights.
> ...


Aren't those super expensive?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

I went with a different route and i purchased 2 12" 8000k stunner strips and 2 12" 8000k/453mn and i just mounted them on my 90 gallon in two rows spaced out. Total cost was 120 bucks ( bought used from a reefer) but the lights are nice and its a quality brand. The beam lights look okay for the price so i would def try those because its not going to get cheaper then that.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I just got my MarineLand double brights 48-60 and I couldn't be happier. Great great lighting for my 55g! It put the 2x24" fluorescents I had to shame! Everyone who has seen my tank after the switch has done nothing but compliment it! One of the best purHchases I've made in this hobby.


----------



## thisweekskick (May 13, 2011)

I've been using a Marineland dbl bright for about 10 months now. I had it on my 89 gallon...36"24"24". It looked good but because of the depth I needed an additional light. I just used my original fluorescent fixture with it. I just recently switched to a 125 gallon so I ordered another Marineland 36" dbl bright. When I turned it on I couldn't help to notice my 10 month old led was a tad yellow compared to the new one. When I called Marineland to tell them the problem,they told me I could send it back and they will send me a brand new one No questions asked. It's nice to see them stand behind their product. I love the look of the led lights in the tank and the lights look nice on top too. My only question will be If the new one will start to yellow down the road or If it was just a fluke. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cichlid-n00b (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread... but I am wondering if anyone has purchased the 48" freshwater beamswork LED recently.... has been out of stock on *Vendor Removed* for some time...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

cichlid-n00b said:


> Sorry to resurrect such an old thread... but I am wondering if anyone has purchased the 48" freshwater beamswork LED recently.... has been out of stock on *Vendor Removed* for some time...


I purchased an EVO Quad from that particular retailer about a month ago. Prior to that it was out of stock for 5 or 6 weeks...so, they do get stock in eventually.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> cichlid-n00b said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to resurrect such an old thread... but I am wondering if anyone has purchased the 48" freshwater beamswork LED recently.... has been out of stock on *Vendor Removed* for some time...
> ...


Is the EVO on your 75g? I have the 1w per LED beamsworks and love it on my 75g.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

13razorbackfan said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > cichlid-n00b said:
> ...


It is, yes. Took some time to get used to the shimmer but I like it now. Also, I'm cleaning algae off the glass more often than when it was just T5's. 8)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> It is, yes. Took some time to get used to the shimmer but I like it now. Also, I'm cleaning algae off the glass more often than when it was just T5's. 8)


So you're getting more algae with the LEDs? I remember your post with pics of different lighting combos. Are u running the T5s with LEDs?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't believe.the EVO Quad is an LED fixture.


----------



## cichlid-n00b (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking at following specs on an online auction place:
Beamswork
48-50" Aquarium LED Light
Version 2 - 65% brighter than the original model.
Dimension: 48" X 5" X 1"
174x HQ .06W LED (162x 6500K daylight, 12x 460nm Actinic)
1810 Lumen

Anyone used this one? Labeled as an 800 Power LED by Beamswork....

The Freshwater Bright I'm looking at is only 900 lumens, I really want something bright... I assume this would be better with higher lumens. This item is 79.99 shipped so it seems like a deal.

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> It is, yes. Took some time to get used to the shimmer but I like it now. Also, I'm cleaning algae off the glass more often than when it was just T5's. 8)


I am also getting green algae growth on my rocks where I wasn't before. I switched from a quad t5HO to a single 3300 lumens LED unit. I do leave the light on for 2 extra hours as well so I am sure that helps contribute.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid-n00b said:


> Looking at following specs on an online auction place:
> Beamswork
> 48-50" Aquarium LED Light
> Version 2 - 65% brighter than the original model.
> ...


I have the 48" reef bright model which is 3300 lumens and it is bright enough for me. That is what I would go with if you want a brighter model. Mine was $115 shipped.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

TrashmanNYC said:


> I don't believe.the EVO Quad is an LED fixture.


Yeah...it is a LED fixture that has 4 rows of LED's instead of the normal dual or triple row(mine is the triple).


----------



## cichlid-n00b (Sep 3, 2012)

Just ordered the reef brite beamswork $93 shipped =) Now for the long wait for it to get here....


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

13razorbackfan said:


> Yeah...it is a LED fixture that has 4 rows of LED's instead of the normal dual or triple row(mine is the triple).


Correct, 64 [email protected] each, 8640 Lumens. Wasn't cheap tho'. :roll:



Iggy Newcastle said:


> So you're getting more algae with the LEDs? I remember your post with pics of different lighting combos. Are u running the T5s with LEDs?


Just the LEDs.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Is a cooling fan necessary with the EVO Quad? Yea... not cheap.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Not required, but it does get quite hot, as do the transformers. Next trip to the city, I'm going to the electronics wholesalers for some cheap fans.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thank you, GTZ


----------

